# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Quen nhưng không hề cũ - Quán chè ngon ở Hà Nội

## duh

> *Quán chè Bobochacha
> 
> *_Địa điểm: 124 Nam Cao
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán chè Bobochacha_


Chắc  chẳng bạn nào có thời học sinh, sinh viên ở Hà Nội mà không biết  đến quán chè bobochacha "độc nhất vô nhị" tọa lạc giữa ngã ba Núi Trúc -  Nam Cao nhỉ?
Dù đã hết tuổi cắp sách đến trường, nhưng tôi vẫn thi thoảng về lại chốn  xưa để thưởng thức những cốc chè "bình dân" chất lượng "xịn"!





Các bạn trẻ vẫn quen gọi quán là "quán chè đối diện trường Ams" hơn,  dường như cái tên ấy nghe thân thương và có lẽ chứa nhiều kỷ niệm hơn  bất kỳ một cái tên nào khác. Mặc cho mọi thứ đổi thay, nhưng những cốc  chè bobochacha, caramen thập cẩm, chè ngô, chè bưởi... vẫn chả khác gì  về mùi vị.





Ngọt ngọt vị chè ngô, thơm thơm ít nước dừa, mềm dẻo hạt trân châu, hay  giòn giòn các loại thạch... Những mùi vị tưởng quen nhưng mỗi lần thưởng  thức là một lần cảm nhận khác nhau. Cốc chè khá đầy, đủ làm no những  cái bụng đoi đói khi chiều xuống. 




_Cập nhật đến ngày 2/4/2012
_

Ngoài ra, hiện nay quán phục vụ thêm rất nhiều những món ăn vặt khác  quen thuộc với các bạn trẻ: khoai chiên, nem rán, bánh bột lọc, phở  cuốn.... Nhưng kết luận là cứ chè mà "chiến đấu", ngon-bổ-rẻ!

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán chè Bobochacha*
*Nguồn: didau.org*


_
Cùng khám phá Quán chè ngon ở Hà Nội - quan che ngon o Ha Noi_

----------


## lunas2

k bít có ngon k nhỉ

----------


## duh

^^ bạn yên tâm là ngon nhé  :Wink: )

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nghe có vẻ hấp dẫn đây
Mùa hè mà đc ăn chè thì đúng là  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## duh

> Nghe có vẻ hấp dẫn đây
> Mùa hè mà đc ăn chè thì đúng là


... siêu toẹt vời!!! mà quan trọng là hợp lý mọi đường  :Wink:

----------


## rose

Quán này ngon mà, mình ăn thử rồi.

----------


## aquaria

Quán này ăn ngon, 
Nem chua, bánh khoai lệ phố, chè bobochacha

----------


## tenlua

tiêu đề hay đấy nhỉ
menu toàn món khoái khẩu của anh em thoai hehe

----------


## cheezelsoshi

thế giới chè lun  :love struck:  :love struck: 
thích quá

----------


## Amp21

nhìn lại nuốt ...  :cuoi1: 
từ lúc đông đến giờ chưa ăn chè lun

----------


## songthan

Ực lại thèm ăn chè rồi đấy
mùa đông rồi tòm tèm món chè ghê

----------

